# Motto's?



## Ben the Code Ninja (Dec 21, 2006)

What is your army, general or personal 40k motto?

My guard commanders is "If Brute Force Doesnt Solve Your Problems
Your Not Using Enough"


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Shoot the Big Ones.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

"oh god oh god were all gonna die" lol


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Mine is usually "GET INTO COVER!", followed by "INTO THEM, INTO THEM, STAND AND FIGHT!."

Those are the phrases that go through my head so I would accept them at my army Motto's.

Khaine


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My motto: "The appostrophy is only properly used to denote possession or contraction, and never as a pluralizer!" It's a tricky battlecry, but my dad was an English teacher so what can you do? ;-)

On a slightly more serious note, there's the classic dwarf battle cry "Today is a good day for someone else to die!"

"Always play it out" is another motto of our group. As is "You only won because..."

I don't know if "Motherfucker!" is a motto or not...prbably more of a mantra. It gets used a lot.


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

"My bad luck is something you can count on. Just take your four uncontested table quarters and leave me with my shame."

Sadly, I say this every game. On turn one.


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

"welcome to circumcision co you flop em we chop em" or " you didnt kill him he spontaneously combusted"


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

"There are very few problems that can not be solved with the use of high explosives."

"Balistical SKill 2 is just Gods way of saying punch them in the face"


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

"Heavy bolters, sure allow you to reach out and influence people"

Paraphrased from somewhere but I don't know where.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Never assume anything.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

"Hit the weakest part of their army with the strongest part of mine. Repeat."


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

My space marine one is:

"*Praise Serb*"

And

"*Men of Serb, die well*"

My Necron one is:

"11010011001010010010101011010" :mrgreen: LOL


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

My SM chapters (The Scions of Praenuntius) is: "Sero Sed Serio" = late but in earnest (its my Clan moto).

My 1st turn shooting phase moto is (in a poor russian female acent): "Open Fire!!! ALLLLL Weapons!!!" = yes Flash is still an amazing film even now.

I used to also say "its time to kick ass and chew munchies" a lot when i was younger.

Now its just *FLAME ON!*


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

"...and chew munchies?"


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

"Let the steam rolling commence."


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> "...and chew munchies?"


yeah i know that was emblazoned on all my cases back when i was 12/13, models where made of lead and sold to small children and you need D100's to play 40k.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

*FLAME ON!*
Be rude not to!


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

My Dark Angels have 'Ferro Ignique' (By fire and sword) as their motto.

As for a personal one, the last line in 'Salute to the Jugger' spoken by the mighty Rutger Hauer. (It's my sig BTW)


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

> "The appostrophy is only properly used to denote possession or contraction, and never as a pluralizer!" It's a tricky battlecry, but my dad was an English teacher so what can you do? Wink


Surely he would have taught you how to spell apostrophe properly then?  :wink:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Haha!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh this needs reviving, this really does.

My Inducted IG Regiments (in a thick Scots accent) motto is: 

"For Dunlain!, for the Third!, for Alegria!" and just "Alegria!" for the battle cry.

Dunlain, is the planet they are from and they are called the "The Sons Of Alegria", they are also the 3rd Regiment. Its all pretty self explantory really.

And the two Inquistiors who are in charge both say "Tradutore, traditore", which is ironic considering they are both Radicals (only one in the open though).

Hope nobody minds this being dragged back into the light.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

"Another drink?" :drunk:


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't really have a battlecry or a motto, but for some reason, I do find myself reciting The Penguin's motivational speech to his waddling henchmen from Batman Returns while setting up. Hormagaunts and missile-armed penguins aren't THAT dissimilar.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

When I play my Eldar opponent, it's always, "Come on men, it's just a bit of pansy _eldar_ armor!!!" (With a heavy emphasis on eldar)

And then I'm soundly beaten by his skimmers and their freaking orbs of cheesiness, allowing all sorts of warp bending properties to occur! :mrgreen:


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Well, my Cult usually fields with a resounding "Join us!"

Or alternatively "aagh, our awful armour saves and low BS have foiled us once again!"


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

How many 1's am i going to roll this match :lol:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Skuzz;- the quote " I'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum, and i'm all out of gum!" is from a very dodgy movie made by John Carpenter called They Live. It was made in 1988 and starred Rowdy Roddy Piper.

As for me, well im not a member of any club so!


" Where has all the 6's gone?"


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

mine guard army one is "nuke 'em, nuke 'em all!!!!!!!!"


----------

